# Identify these parts, Whizzer?



## kunzog (Nov 3, 2016)

Can anyone identify these parts?  They came with a Whizzer basket case that I bought.


----------



## jkent (Nov 3, 2016)

Not sure what it's for but I need the clip in the lower right hand corner.
JKent


----------



## mason_man (Nov 3, 2016)

Upper and lower Model F's motor mounts(Brackets),missing front guide bar.

Ray


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Nov 4, 2016)

mason_man said:


> Upper and lower Model F's motor mounts(Brackets),missing front guide bar.
> 
> Ray




I believe they used this style mounting brackets on early h model engines before switching.


----------



## kunzog (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks Guys, I appreciate the help.


----------

